# The Queen?



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Just saw this on TV and it was so darn cute I had to share it. They said the Queen was geatly amused and gave her approval.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Her Majesty's team did indeed send a letter, and it seems she actually viewed the photo! What a sweet picture, and that coatdress is perfect in styling and colorway 🤩.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

I'll bet that this adorable photo gave the Queen a much-needed smile.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

The little girl even has a handbag! I think Her Majesty will be delighted with the picture.


----------

